# Spine Shots



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been watching Michigan out of doors online and while it is a great program, the one thing that I seem to be seeing is stories that involve spine shooting deer. That's gonna happen but what catches my attention is what I hear people saying about the incident.
Seems many (many many) do not do a follow up shot. I see the same thing on these professional hunting shows on TV.

Why?

I heard one guy (one time) speak to this and he said... we do follow ups off camera. Really?. I don't know if that was a true statement or if he just felt he should say that at the time but whatever.... Why wouldn't you show the follow up is my question. AND .... If you don't follow up, why?.

Anyone here not follow up on a spine shot?. if not, why?.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

I have made a spin shot and did a follow-up. I can't answer why someone wouldn't do a follow-up. Based on my experience most follow-up shots are best left off camera, it isn't always pretty and doesn't need to be aired on TV.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I am sure they do the finish shot off camera. It isn't pretty and it shouldn't be aired. It is a fact that is does happen but its not something that everyone needs to see. It happened to me once and it was not fun watching the buck suffer till I got over to him to finish him off. Hopefully it never happens again when I shoot.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Agree with these two guys. Not a fun or proud moment. Nothing to broadcast. It is a just get-er done moment. No need for film of it.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup, off camera is best. A couple of the networks out there also have policies in place that will no longer allow the impact to be shown nor the final moments of the animal expiring.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I take the possibility of a spined deer. A little high and they can get up and head out after seeming spined. Seen that. One spined buck took another slug after one jump with hindlegs only. Another took a couple more as original bullet path was followed. Even if convinced they were anchored my goal is to close the curtain.Shoot em till they are dead. A coup de grace required on broken spines often enough to expect one and not looking to create suffering they get one. Finishing shots that certainly were not t.v. material for the squeamish have occurred.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

When I started bowhunting (not that long ago) I had a hard time shooting deer and making a good shot. My nerves would get the best of me and id shake like a tree in the wind. I made a few spine shots on deer but ALWAYS make a follow up as quick as I can. I don't know why you wouldn't. 
Now I also carry a fixed blade muzzy I have had for a long time just for that reason because these new mechanicals are very good
But not that durable.


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

I got an education from posting this. Glad to hear that it's not as bad as I have seen.

With that said....

I don't like the idea of this censoring. It gives the wrong impression to the young hunters out there. It really does IMO.
I have seen great follow up footage that didn't show the second arrow but did show the bowhunter drawing for it and I like the message that sends.

Hope some new hunter out there sees this thread and realizes that what they see on TV isn't real.... On many counts!. :lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't like the idea of youngsters watching hunting shows to begin with. With the possible exception of MOOD, there isn't one I've found that even comes close to depicting the hunt in a realistic way. Those shows value killing far more than hunting and are 100% commercial/consumerism schlock.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

k9wernet said:


> I don't like the idea of youngsters watching hunting shows to begin with. With the possible exception of MOOD, there isn't one I've found that even comes close to depicting the hunt in a realistic way. Those shows value killing far more than hunting and are 100% commercial/consumerism schlock.


I agree well said.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

k9wernet said:


> I don't like the idea of youngsters watching hunting shows to begin with. With the possible exception of MOOD, there isn't one I've found that even comes close to depicting the hunt in a realistic way. Those shows value killing far more than hunting and are 100% commercial/consumerism schlock.


 ++1


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Ive spine shot a few as well and go for a follow up asap.
I agree on tv follow ups are best done for off camera. Although I wish more shows would show people the art of following a blood trail and what to expect. As well as show the impact shot and how good or poor it was and where it should have been maybe why it happened.

It seems so many people just seem to think the deer is going to fall over right after they shoot it. Ive heard stories of newbies that shoot several deer in one sit because they thought they missed. Tv sometimes gives an unrealistic idea of how things really go in the field. For example, first sit in a new spot. 

Shows should focus on how to pick a tree what signs to look for, how to navigate the woods without getting lost and how to follow wounded deer ect.

I have enjoyed watching the show "the hunt"
They focus and the riggers of the hunt but it is Kodiak and hunting bear so they focus on the danger...but many shows dont give an idea what is really involved for most people. Heck look at chasing tail....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

k9wernet said:


> I don't like the idea of youngsters watching hunting shows to begin with. With the possible exception of MOOD, there isn't one I've found that even comes close to depicting the hunt in a realistic way. Those shows value killing far more than hunting and are 100% commercial/consumerism schlock.


Agree with the TV side but if you want them to see the beauty of it all, then I suggest getting anything from the wensels. Their stuff is spiritual.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Seems like just the last couple years I've seen more spine shots on TV than all the years that I've been watching hunting programs. Some of the shots I've seen taken were really quite questionable resulting in a spine shot. I hate hearing, we'll it's the last day of our hunt at Such an Such's Ranch and ten minutes later you see a spine shot and the right to a commercial break upon returning you never hear an explanation of what you just seen but a recovery later that night or the next morning. You probably won't know the feeling of spining a deer until it happens to you.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Seems like just the last couple years I've seen more spine shots on TV than all the years that I've been watching hunting programs. Some of the shots I've seen taken were really quite questionable resulting in a spine shot. You probably won't know the feeling of spining a deer until it happens to you.
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It sucks nothing worse imo. Especially when they start making noise before I can get them dispatched. I've killed many whitetail and bear with both my bow and rifle/shotgun and I just don't like to see the animal suffer. Bothers me.

I believe the reason you are seeing more spine shots are these tv d-bags are taking longer and longer shots well into the 50+ yard range! All in the name of footage! I rarely watch any hunting shows on the boob tube anymore. Thinking about canceling outdoor, sportsmans and pursuit channel.


----------

